# Anfänger und Neu aus München



## Bonniefly (26. April 2010)

Hi

mein Name ist Manu, ich bin bald 46  und aus der Umgebung von München...

Ich möchte Mountainbiken (Freizeitmäßig)  anfangen
aber nicht so hardcore mäßig, denn ganz ehrlich 
vor steilen Abfahrten auf Schotterwegen habe ich Respekt  

Habe erst einmal ein Fahrtechnik WE für Frauen gebucht...

Kann mir jemand leichtere Touren in München und um München herum empfehlen 
oder gibt es ein Frauengruppe in der Umgebung

Kraft und Konditionsmäßig bin ich glaube ich, gut dabei...

Freue mich auf eure Antworten
Ciao
Manu


----------



## Ricardo (26. April 2010)

Hallo Manu,
schau doch mal ins Tourenprogramm des ADFC München, die bieten auch ein paar MTB Touren an. 

http://www.adfc-muenchen.de/


Gruß

Ricardo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manu2103 (3. Mai 2010)

Hallo,

- an der Isar ist es superschön, Richtung Wolfratshausen...auf der einen Flußseite hin, auf der anderen zurück.
- Münchner Umgebung (Ammersee, Starnberger See, Wörthsee Forstenrieder Wald) einfach mal den Radwegweisern nachfahren.....
- oder HIER -> http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/gesamtes-tourenarchiv/mountainbike.html schauen. 

Viel Spaß


----------



## Pfadfinderin (4. Mai 2010)

Im Münchner Lokalforum gibt´s oft spontan Touren, bei denen auch weniger geübte zusammenfinden. Die meisten Touren im Voralpenland sind sowieso technisch eher einfach und wenn du konditionell gut drauf bist, wirst du sicher viel Spaß dabei haben. Aber die Saison fängt ja grad erst an.


----------

